# What car of today is going to go up in value?



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

A post I started in the 35 section got me thinking.

I've owned both a e30 M3 and also a Lancia Delta Intergrale, both of which I sold for peanuts in the late 90's and both of which are now worth a fortune.

I also had an escort cossie before my skyline and although at first I expected them to hold their value, they too seem to be available from as little as £8k at the mo, while the RS500 is anything from £20k and beond!!

So in your opinions, what cheap car of today is going to hold and indeed increase in value (please don't be so obvious as to say 32, 33 or 34!).

BTW I appreciate that if we all already knew this then there'd be a lot of rich people, but perhaps state reasons for your answers


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

What car is going to go UP in value??

Going by what I've just read in the R35 section theres many an owner wishing that very thing would happen!! Why oh why do are folks SO focused on residuals? I mean WHY buy a frickin car if your sphincter twitches every time the value goes down by a fiver?? 

Anyway, back to the original question... from having looked at MKII escorts recently with a view to buying another RS2000 I would say DEFINATELY a MKII!! That said, any older cars are going for daft money. Just take MKIII and IV RS turbos...absolute rust buckets but folks are asking an arm and leg for one. RS1600i a bit different as there werent many of them originally.
Pug 205's are looking like they're going up too. 

Just depends on your 'start' budget and how long your looking at holding on to the thing.

TT


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

Interesting post this.

If I had to gamble on this it would be any car with a limited number of production. Cant really see R32's, R33's, R34's or R35's going up in value but I may be wrong.

If fuel prices continue the way they are I cant see how any car will hold its value unless if you can run it for peanuts.


----------



## r33-sky (Sep 27, 2009)

I only ever buy cars/bikes I fully own.
I can not ever understand the mentality of buying something outside of what you can afford - then worrying about residuals, you may as well go hire a car.
I own my transport, and that lets me modify and extract every single grain of fun from them.
And I have a lot of petrol headed fun because of that, but often I end up being the last ever owner.......
As above with escorts, I had a mk1 old 'F' reg 68 I think, 2.1 48's, 5spd, 4-link axle, roll cage, recaro's, bubble arches, etc. etc. in 1992, sold it for 500 quid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I't be 5k min, pos 15k's worth now.


----------



## timmd10 (Feb 14, 2007)

i think if you have a iconic car of its kind and you keep it mint and if your lucky enough to get one from new and its always mint the price will go up.

for intance my friend has series 1 rs turbo, he bought it off a bloke and it had done a 100 miles from new and the bloke who owned 1st it kept it in a air tight shed and it still is as it was from showroom, my mate bought it for about 10 grand i think and driven it for about 30 miles and recently turned down a 20 grand offer!! so i think if your lucky to find one likethis keep it.


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Just a hunch on a few:

996 GT2, 993 RS, Renault 5 mid engine turbo, clio v6 255, 240z, well looked after "specials" i.e Ruf, Brabus, Nismo etc


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

McLaren MP4-12C.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

BMW M3 CSL


----------



## Dr Meat (Dec 13, 2007)

mk 1 escorts


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Surely any car that is ltd edition?
Cant think of one at the moment tho


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Dr Meat said:


> mk 1 escorts




Not really a car of today tho?:thumbsup:


----------



## endle$$ (Feb 25, 2011)

Fiat 500! these were amazingly cheap 10 years ago... and now some good exemple can worth over 10k! (in our side of the sea at least )


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

I would have thought rare and unusual cars with unique histories...


----------



## Jun- (Oct 18, 2010)

Any cars that would be featured in a manga or movie ? As far as i know, it jacked up the price of ae86, s30 z etc.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

The question was which cheap car of TODAY will be worth loads. 

I used to restore/rebuild classic cars for a living so have looked at this in detail over the years 

What is important

Low volume production - supply and demand is king so it has to be a car in short supply.
Rare colours / spec/ models also help 

Being a fantastic car doesnt get huge premiums if there are loads around (just look at GTRs)

Any kudos helps a massive amount - TV shows and films or Racing pedigree 

Last but possibly most important . Original condition . 

An untouched factory car in excellent condition . 
When a model acheive "silly price status" a car as it came out of the factory will nearly always be worth a lot more than a rebuilt or modded one because usually the car is being bought for what it was rather than what it is

If its has a racing pedigree mods are OK

Finally replicas can fetch good money but they will only ever be worth a fraction of the real thing with all the right paperwork and chassis/engine numbers.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

some good opinions here and from them I reckon:

205GTi - 1.9 currently about £1500 for a good one
R5 GT Turbo (pref a Raider) - as above
Clio V6 (although I reckon reckon the 2 diff models may affect the rarity) from about £7k and not in silver IMO.
E36 M3 - so cheap at the mo and although no current cult following its worth £3k today for its engine alone


----------



## seiko (Jun 11, 2006)

I would agree with previous posts, any car is more desirable and worth more if left as it left the factory, and not many made, my r32 v-spec II is standard apart from stainless exhaust and cd player, but I have the original radio tape player, also have a mk 2 golf gti totally standard and original and used daily, and recently sold a mk1 golf gti totally standard and had a good price for it, out of the cars made today, a standard mk5 golf edition 30 if kept A1 and standard will be worth some money in 30 years time


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I want to get hold of a Honda Civic VTi EG9,and keep it totally stock!
Also,think the R34 GTR's are going to stay,or even go up slighty in price in 10 years..


----------



## endle$$ (Feb 25, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> some good opinions here and from them I reckon:
> 
> 205GTi - 1.9 currently about £1500 for a good one
> R5 GT Turbo (pref a Raider) - as above
> ...


R5 GT Turbo is a great value
here in belgium or france they already go for over 7500 euros for a good exemple!

they became very expensive! i saw some perfect exemple for over 9,5k!


----------



## dangerous dave (Dec 16, 2003)

The classic cooper/cooper s and pretty much all the mini variants have shot up in price. I was into classic minis in my youth and built and restored them, then I had a long spell away from them (12 yrs). Unfortunatley for me though was my decision to return to them just as the prices have shot through the roof.

I cant think of many modern/current cars apart from a few already mentioned that will ever have the same following as say early RS turbos, 5 turbos, Gti's etc. The special editions are the only things that really spring to mind eg Focus rs500. I dont think many of the modern cars are as raw as the older cars. All the RS and GTi's are to fat and more like limos hot hatches.


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Go out and buy a Ferrari F40, they were always around the 250K mark and now jumped up about 100K over the past year or two.


----------



## hellcry (Feb 1, 2011)

My tommy kaira r32 gtr, pretty rare apparently


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

I don't think it will be an appreciating asset in the same way RS500's have been (although I feel they have topped). It will be worth more than an equivilent R32 but unlikely to increase in value (after all they stopped production 16 years ago)


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Mike, how about the R35?












:chuckle:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Boosted said:


> Mike, how about the R35?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I was offered £75K for mine last week but I'm holding on for a bit as I think it'll climb further!:smokin:


















If only:bawling:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

^^^^ LOL


funnily enough, I had an enquiry from a former African king too, asking if I'd accept 200 million dollars for my car. I was supposed to give him 180 million dollars back and I was to keep 20 million dollars for my inconvenience. All he needed was my bank details, and he seemed such a nice chap I thought it would be rude not to.

Imagine my horror when I discovered all was not as it seemed, especially when I found out there was no 200 million dollars :bawling:








:chuckle:


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

MacGTR said:


> Go out and buy a Ferrari F40, they were always around the 250K mark and now jumped up about 100K over the past year or two.


I deal with such cars on a daily basis and haven't seen one for sale in a long time for £100k at all 
They were a good investment some years ago but prices have only gone up since...

Oh and the cheapest on pistonheads is about £300k ! :nervous:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

freakazoid3 said:


> I deal with such cars on a daily basis and haven't seen one for sale in a long time for £100k at all
> They were a good investment some years ago but prices have only gone up since...
> 
> Oh and the cheapest on pistonheads is about £300k ! :nervous:


That's exactly what he said, that they've jumped in price by £100K so that makes them £350K now.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

TAZZMAXX said:


> That's exactly what he said, that they've jumped in price by £100K so that makes them £350K now.



Only if you're dumb enough to pay that. And lets be honest here, they aren't bought by enthusiastic drivers, they're bought by speculators. 

When was the last time you saw any pics or a video of one being driven as god intended, on a track day?

That's what I don't get about certain car owners, why buy something and not use it for it's intended purpose? It's a ****ing car, it was made to be driven, not locked away in some heated garage waiting for the value to increase so that you can sell it at a huge profit :lamer:

If you want to make huge profits buying and selling commodities, become a cocaine dealer, and leave cars to people that will enjoy them and use them for their intended purpose.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

My garage isn't heated but I take your point.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Boosted said:


> Only if you're dumb enough to pay that. And lets be honest here, they aren't bought by enthusiastic drivers, they're bought by speculators.
> 
> When was the last time you saw any pics or a video of one being driven as god intended, on a track day?
> 
> ...


We are clearly from the same mould mate. This is what I have been saying for years. It amazes me the way people will quite happily villify someone who has bought a percieved rare/classic car and who has the audacity to actually DRIVE IT!!! There was a recent thread on this very topic and I seem to remember being shot down in flames for congratulating the chap for driving the thing (cant remember what it was...). Its all well and good folks telling others what they should do with their property when THEY are not the ones who have spent the money. Really gets my goat that.
Say, for example, I was obscenely well off and for a whim, decided to buy an R34 Z-tune and use it down the local banger track at the weekend. No doubt the keyboard warriors would go ape but when all is said and done..ITS MY FRICKING MONEY!!! :lamer:

Youre right though.....if you want to collect stuff, collect stamps or some other static crap.

TT


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

hellcry said:


> My tommy kaira r32 gtr, pretty rare apparently


Dont think it will be worth much more than any other modded GTR unless it is exactly as it came out the factory and has all the paperwork confirming same (and that includes the spec) .

Once you mod it -even a bit , its another modded GTR


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

TAZZMAXX said:


> My garage isn't heated but I take your point.



I wasn't aiming that at you, cos I'm pretty sure if you had one of those cars the speculators lock away you'd take it out and use it. As for not having a heated garage...........work harder man!! :chuckle:




tarmac terror said:


> We are clearly from the same mould mate. This is what I have been saying for years. It amazes me the way people will quite happily villify someone who has bought a percieved rare/classic car and who has the audacity to actually DRIVE IT!!! There was a recent thread on this very topic and I seem to remember being shot down in flames for congratulating the chap for driving the thing (cant remember what it was...). Its all well and good folks telling others what they should do with their property when THEY are not the ones who have spent the money. Really gets my goat that.
> Say, for example, I was obscenely well off and for a whim, decided to buy an R34 Z-tune and use it down the local banger track at the weekend. No doubt the keyboard warriors would go ape but when all is said and done..ITS MY FRICKING MONEY!!! :lamer:
> 
> Youre right though.....if you want to collect stuff, collect stamps or some other static crap.
> ...







If I owned a Z-Tune, I'd certainly use it. I wouldn't hide it, and I'd make sure it was on the Owners Club stand at every opportunity, and on their track days.

If it got pranged, it would get repaired................................hopefully :chuckle:


Did you see the episode of Top Gear when Chris Evans was saying he had all those rare Ferraris and actually wanted people to see them? He doesn't believe they should be locked away either, he spent 12 million quid on one of them. He even lent them out for some charity thing, and people payed 25 grand for some hospitality and got to drive his cars. So basically any numpty with 25 grand spare can drive god knows how much money's worth of cars. 

One of his mates is a classic car dealer and said "He's ****ing mental. And you can quote me on that".

I've got a lot of respect for Chris Evans cos of that. I'm not one of his listeners/viewers though, but he at least uses the cars for their intended purpose and understands the purpose of owning them.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Boosted said:


> I've got a lot of respect for Chris Evans cos of that. I'm not one of his listeners/viewers though, but he at least uses the cars for their intended purpose and understands the purpose of owning them.


He also has them all stripped and re-sprayed white I think. Nick Mason always takes his 250GTO to Goodwood and it gets given a good thrashing.


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

My mazda 323GTR only 3000 ever produced and the 500 of them were rally ver. 
i even have the original rims at home. 
some pic in here next to my r34
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/137171-lets-do-together-d-cyr34gtr-ultimate-responce-5.html


----------



## black bnr32 (Jan 20, 2011)

jay leno drives all his cars too. respect.

the bmw z3 m coupe may be a future collector


----------



## Mint Aero (Nov 21, 2010)

Im sure the 205 GTI 's will hold their value for years to come, low mileage examples will demand much more.

Anything with an RS badge on a Ford always seem to demand a high premium.


----------

